# need some urgent advice



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

a friend of mines guinea pig has given birth during the night but one of babies is struggling and is just laid there. is there any like emergency first aid kinda thing she can do too help it ?? ive told her to ring a vet but shes saying she cant afford it  imo shes bein totally irresponsible and has way over bred her guinea pig i thought she had stopped breeding it but shes jus rang. im not happy but my concern is the baby ......... any ideas ????


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

mum isnt showing any interest in baby and 2 were still born 2 have survived then this ill one


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

how many do she have?
if the mother isnt taking too them leave her if no sign ull have to go on a g pig founmr they will tell u what milk is the best and try and feed them that way but she is probly stress and confused how old is the mother?
i wouldnt pick the babies up untill mam bonded.


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

zoeeoo said:


> how many do she have?
> if the mother isnt taking too them leave her if no sign ull have to go on a g pig founmr they will tell u what milk is the best and try and feed them that way but she is probly stress and confused how old is the mother?
> i wouldnt pick the babies up untill mam bonded.


ty so much 4 answering but sadly lil thing passed away last night


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Baby guineas are really hard to save, mega labour of love,, I would say you have a chat with your friend and tell her that if this sow is giving birth to still born babys then she really shouldn't breed from her and take out the boar,,, well actually it wouldn't hurt to stop breeding any pig there is enough of the poor little things out there as it is , especially with G force phase now coming to a close.


----------



## Berrywoods (Mar 25, 2010)

piggybaker said:


> there is enough of the poor little things out there as it is , especially with G force phase now coming to a close.


i second that


----------

